# My home theater equipment & desktop system



## jeff_h (Aug 26, 2012)

Panasonic VIERA TC-P65ST60 65" Plasma
OPPO BDP-103 Blu-ray
TiVo Series 3 HD
Emotiva UMC-200 7.1 Home Theater Preamp/Surround Processor
Emotiva UPA-700 Seven-Channel Power Amplifier
Surround speakers - Mirage OMNI FX 
Rear Speakers - Mirage OMNI FX
Center Speaker -Mirage Omni CC
Front L/R speakers - Pinnacle PN 8
Sub - Woofers by Bob (Sunfire) Dominator 

Also have a VortexBox serving an Emotiva XDA-1 DAC via USB for listening to my music FLAC collection

Desktop
Windows 8.1 via USB to a HRT Music Streamer II Dac (Geek Pulse on the way)
Virture Audio One.2 amplifier
DIY Martello speakers (soon to be GR Research LGK destop speakers)
Sub - Pinnacle MegaSub 350


----------

